# Puppy in garden before vaccinations?



## Charlie178 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was just wondering if a pup could go to the toilet outside before their injections?
We have no idea what was in our garden previously/ what passes through. The breeder has said that the litter already only go outside for the toilet. 
Would training ours to go on puppy pads by the back door be a backward step and confusing for them?
Or should we continue the best practice of going outside from the start and hopefully pick a safe area? :confused5:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Straight out into the garden, breeders often let them play out in the garden weather permitting. I carried my lot out in a box with their mum for a roll around in the sunshine, they loved it, and had a chance to toilet where they should. Puppy pads are an expensive waste in my books, if you have access to a garden. 

It might also help if you have somewhere sheltered for a pup to go to the loo, thinking of the recent weather we've had, they won't want to linger out there for long in the freezing cold wet, and neither will you, so possibly rig up some sort of sheltered area for them to use


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Using a garden from the first is normally safe unless it has been used as a toilet by an infected dog. Not at all likely that's happened in your garden. They do have immunity from their mothers, too.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with the others here. Straight to the garden. Both my previous dog and my current 13 week old pup were toilet trained this way within 10 days. Spend lots of time outside and praise and treat (I used the regular puppy food kibble) every time they go outside. If they go inside ignore just clean up. No attention if they go inside either positive or negative. They soon work out what is the better option lol! Once we got to a stage where there was rarely an accident I found I could then interrupt mid flow with a ah ah this way and Red would follow me to the garden and finish the business outside.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep send 'em straight out!

All mine were in the garden from day 1, and my newest pup was fostered by a vet nurse who had them in the garden as much as possible, and took them to work with her where they could be let out to potter around on the grass at the vets. She was pretty much house trained when I picked her up at 9 weeks old 

We also own fields and I'd take her down them too. The earlier you can get them out the better.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Another vote for straight to garden, bar the very odd accident, Shadow was fully toilet trained within a week/10 days and this was around Halloween time and I can tell you, trying to find a black tiny pup in the dark was great japes! 

Also, a belt around the garden knackers them!


----------



## Charlie178 (Apr 30, 2012)

That's great thank you!
The horror stories I'd read had me awake at 3 this morning worriying which way to go! Our Garden was quite delapidated and it's an old house so just wasn't sure what to think. It's pretty small, but have a small communal area over the road for a bit more of a run. 
Seeing pup this afternoon and hopefully brining in him home, so planning ahead!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ditto above, straight out :thumbup1:
You can visit other people's gardens as long as they have 'clean' vaccinated dogs with no illnesses present too so you can do socialising that way. What sort of pup are you getting?


----------



## Kimoda (Apr 20, 2020)

Sending him straight to the garden saves you a lot of time. I have never house trained any of my dogs. Unless the garden has been used by another (might be infected) dog, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kimoda said:


> Sending him straight to the garden saves you a lot of time. I have never house trained any of my dogs. Unless the garden has been used by another (might be infected) dog, you have nothing to worry about.


This thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Ragnar&Biffy (Sep 28, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread is 6 years old.


Hopefully the dog has had its injections by now then


----------

